# Nintendo DS lite deals?



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

With Christmas looming, I want to get my nephew a DS lite.

Are there any good deals out there at the moment? Ideally with the brain training thingy? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just ordered a Pink one for my daughter (pink ones are more expensive for some reason!)- they're usually £129.99 - Play.com are doing them for £99.99 with free delivery


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

ordered from gamestation in the end. 99 quid for a black one with brain training. Perfect


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my daughter the pink one from Comet on line and then picked it up in store. It was £99 with the brain training and an accessory pack.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Just bought 2 New DS Lites off of ebay 1 Pink,1 Black,each DS doesn't come with any DS games but does have 18 GBA games,carry case,extra sticks and screen protectors for £140 each,not sure if that's good or not.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Picked up a White DS Lite with Brain Training from Dixons.co.uk for £104.99 delivered (£109.99 less £5.00 discount code SAVE5).


----------

